# iMac G3 FlowerPower ne démarre plus



## iManiac (23 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour !

C'est la cata ... mon iMac G3 ne démarre plus.:rose::rose:

Lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton, rien ... pas de Boiiiinnngggg ... l'écran reste noir, la souris n'est pas alimentée, le clavier non plus, il refuse de manger un CD ... mais le voyant de veille s'allume ... et ne s'éteint pas: pour l' éteindre, il faut que je débranche la prise ! :afraid:

Il y a 2 ans, j'ai changé la pile interne et le disque dur.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Merci !


----------



## pickwick (23 Septembre 2009)

Il me semble que là le problème est grave et matériel..... et que tu vas devoir recycler ce joli imac en aquarium !
Cet imac a bien vécu .....il date de 2001
http://www.apple-history.com/?page=gallery&model=imac_cdrw

en attendant tu n'as plus qu'à le démonter pour récupérer le disque dur et tes données...me semble-t-il ....


----------



## Invité (23 Septembre 2009)

Ca ressemble singulièrement à un problème que j'ai eu sur un de mes iMac.
Fais une recherche sur le forum avec "carte pav", je pense que tu vas avoir les réponses (plutôt mauvaises) pour ton iMac. :mouais:
Cela dit si tu es bricoleur, ça se change. Plus d'infos dans le topic que j'avais initié avec ce titre.


----------



## Mactoubeau (7 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Le mien équivalent "Blue Dalmatian" a fait pareil l'année dernière. Irréparable car les pièces ne sont plus suivi. Un problème de carte mère grillée.
J'ai pu récupérer le Disque Dur pour l'installer dans un vieux G4 pour y sauvegarder les données.

Je suis désolé pour toi car j'imagine qu'avec son style très 'think different" tu l'aimais tout autant que le notre.

Sincères Condoléances.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2009)

Il reste toujours possible de se procurer pour quelques dizaines d'&#8364;, un iMac G3 "slot loading" quelconque, et de lui mettre la coque Flower Power ou Blue Dalmatian" !


----------



## vega12 (15 Novembre 2009)

Très bon conseil l'achat d'un autre IMac tout bête pour y mettre ta coque Flower Power qui est superbe !
Encore que, même en panne, cette machine doit bien se vendre ...


----------

